# Ryobi ART3 router table



## guyos (Jul 26, 2007)

Greetings fellow woodworkers.

I am a late starter in this hobby, but I am learning fast I think. 

So far I have been only making various jigs and get great satisfaction when I test them and see them perform.

I bought a Ryobi 2100 watt router and the ART3 table to go with it. 

This table is a lousy design. They sited the switch and a little toolbox right in front of the router, making it impossible to reach the bit to loosen it, I had to discard the toolbox and re site the switch to one of the legs.

Next, I was jointing two pieces to make a glue joint, handy split fence, one adjustable to make the perfect jointer, Wrong!

When I ran the stock through, I ended up with the both ends narrower than the middle, I pondered a long time to figure out why this happened, until 2 days later, a thought struck me, I laid a straightedge along the fence and low and behold, the fence went in at the bit about 1/16 inch.

My inexperience caused the delay in finding the problem, needless to say, I have since made a proper wooden fence taller and with micro adjustment. I have since made a glue joint and it is good. I am now worried about the routers quality, I may not know enough to spot any obvious faults that may show up later on.

Beware dodgy router fences.

guyos


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

It's not just the Ryobi, I have a Wolfcraft table that is just about as badly designed. I have seen the newer model and the switch assembly is moved to the leg where I moved mine to as well, instead of in front of the router where it originally was. Even with this re-route, it is still hard to get to the collet to loosen up the bit and do a changeout. I found reaching over to the side helps... Not much, but enough.

The fences on most of these low end tables are pure junk. 

I am not sure what you mean by 2100 watt router. Ryobi rates their routers in HP. It sounds like you got the table / router combo kit for $99.00 or so at Home Depot. Nothing to be too shy of. I think it is a 1.5HP fixed base unit. I have a 7 year old Ryobi R161 fixed base 1.5HP router that has made an awful lot of profile cuts in various lumber from Southern Yellow Pine, and Mesquite, to Mahogany and Teak over the years. I have never done big projects, as like you, I have gotten into the woodworking thing, again as it were, later on in years. 

You got a decent enough router. The low end tables really leave you wanting though. Sounds like you found a nice work around. Beware of the itch to build a better replacement. I have the lumber for my itch already cut in my shop, waiting for a little work from the existing router table. I just had some fence trouble not related to my router for once. (see my rant on Texas weather for details...)

Good luck, and keep on making sawdust!


----------



## guyos (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi DB

In the Uk they dont rate in HP just watts. My router is model ERT-2100V plunge, with 1/2 " collet. I am not sure of the HP, but did manage to do a raised panel joint OK so fingers crossed it may be a decent router for the price.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum guyos. I think most people who work with routers for awhile eventually give up on their little tables and build their own. I have a small Craftsman table, and due to size limitations, I am looking at building a larger one. There are some good plans available, and some are free. If you are thinking of going this route check out www.bobsplans.com . Another good spot is www.routerforum.com 

Have fun

Gerry


----------



## End Grain (Nov 16, 2007)

Here's an arm's length appraisal. At 2100 watts across 220 volts, the router draws roughly 9-1/2 amps. That defines the router's motor as being somewhere in-between 2-1/4 HP and 2-1/2 HP.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Ohhh, got ya. That would make sense... You guys get different stuff in the U.K. than us here in the U.S.A.

Some of it better, some of it worse... If only we could all get all of the best stuff.


----------



## guyos (Jul 26, 2007)

dbhost said:


> Ohhh, got ya. That would make sense... You guys get different stuff in the U.K. than us here in the U.S.A.
> 
> Some of it better, some of it worse... If only we could all get all of the best stuff.


Its like we dont get table saws with dado blades over here, it would be so nice to do tenons on it, I had to build a router sled, works fine.

I will eventually get around to making my own router table some time in the future.


Thanks for defining my HP, it seems my router at 2 HP is quite adequate for what I want to do.:smile: 

guyos


----------



## jaycee (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi I'm new to this site,I wonder if anyone can help me,I want to buy a ryobi ert 2100 router, but I want to use it on a router table. I've been told it has a safety switch which means it cannot be left switched on. does this mean its no good for a table. Can anyone help, thanks Jaycee


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

If it cannot be switched on and left on, say with a momentary contact trigger, then it won't work in a table.


----------

